# Race Face Kurbelarm-Tausch



## xcrider (22. Juni 2010)

Hi!
Ich habe eine Race Face Evolve XC x-type 2009 Kurbelgarnitur an meinem Rad verbaut. Das Gewicht liegt ja bei 940gr. mit Innenlager. Da hat man noch etwas Spielraum nach unten was das Gewicht anbetrifft.  
Meine Frage wäre jetzt folgende:
Wenn ich etwas Gewichtsersparnis erreichen will, würde es ausreichen nur andere Race Face x-type Kurbelarme(Next oder Next SL) zu verbauen? Also ohne das ich das Innenlager austauschen müsste. Die Innenlager scheinen ja vom Gewicht gleich zu sein.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2010)

Joa... bei nem Tausch mit ner NEXT SL aus Carbon dürftest du knapp 200gr. sparen.
Ggfs. kann man noch die Kettenblattschrauben tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider (22. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.
Also Kurbelarme drauf und fertig. Dann kann ich das Innenlager beruhigt drinne lassen und das andere wieder verkaufen. Schon weniger Arbeit


----------



## blaubaer (1. Juli 2010)

xcrider schrieb:


> und das andere wieder verkaufen. Schon weniger Arbeit


 

oder als erstz behalten  
man weiss ja nie wie lang das alte noch hält...


----------

